# Any one familiar with the Hofken Strain



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

This year Looking at the vegas race birds, I see that there are a lot of hofken crosses especially with the vanloons and some with de dolle arden line as well as hofken on Barry yu's vervoot family. I'm looking for something to add to my Meulemans and Vanloons and am considering adding Hofkens. I know Ken christopher has been doing great things with Hofkens on his Vanloons as well. Who's has Hofkens and what's your take on this?


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

hofkens are pretty good birds. Your best bet is to talk with Ken Chritopher. I know he's been doing great with Ganus hofkens. But his vanloons are probably one of the best I've seen. They're really a close family as well. Not too many Sites on the Hofken strain though too.


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

A+ on hofkens.........


----------



## Max&Ballos (Dec 15, 2008)

*hofkens*

hofkens are more like grondelears, they seem to fly better at tougher races.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

What crosses well with Hofkens?


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

Well from researching and asking around I found out that the hofkens will do well with my vanloons as well as my meulemans. The response I get is that they cross well with middle distance birds and they are pretty tough birds for the 300-400 miles. They are birds that will also be good for them one loft races.

Dvtlegend from the pictures you sent me, you have some nice looking Hofkens and vanloons as well. Surprised to see that you have such a close family of vanloons. Maybe we can swap some birds or work something out. I'm also interested in your Aristona/Vanloons.


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

Warpaint........Dvtlegend does have good birds.........i have handled plenty of them.


----------

